# Monat von Datumausgabe in int konvertieren



## hrumsch (11. Dez 2010)

Hallo, nochmal eine Frage von mir.

Ist es möglich den Monat eines Datums in ein int zu konvertieren?
Mit dem Tag habe ich es schon hinbekommen, aber beim Monat funktioniert das nicht so ganz.


```
// Tag herausfinden und extrahieren
		GregorianCalendar neuerKalender = new GregorianCalendar();
		Date datum = neuerKalender.getTime();
		String datumstr = datum.toString();
		
		// Monat und Tag extrahieren und Tag zu int
		
		String monatstr = datumstr.substring(4, 7);		
		String tagstr =  datumstr.substring(8, 10);		
		int tag = Integer.valueOf(tagstr).intValue();
```

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (11. Dez 2010)

wieso nicht gleich

```
calendar.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
calendar.get(Calendar.MONTH);
```


----------



## gman (11. Dez 2010)

Wie wäre es mit dieser Variante:


```
SimpleDateFormat sdfMonat = new SimpleDateFormat("MM");
String monatString = sdfMonat.format(new Date());
int monat = Integer.valueOf(monatString);
```


----------



## hrumsch (11. Dez 2010)

Habe jetzt die Variante vom müden Joe probiert, funktioniert super. Danke!


----------

